# VANCOUVER | One Burrard Place | 168m | 54 fl | 112m | 36 fl | 56m | 10 fl | U/C



## Victoria123

Soaring 168m above the ground, One Burrard Place will be among the tallest in Vancouver. A wavy 10fl office building will accompany the main residential tower. Sales for this new condo is on fire with 330 units sold on the first day of sales.


----------



## Victoria123

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Victoria123

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Victoria123

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Mendocinox

very nice


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Hi, I would like to see where development stands at this moment, pictures would be welcome.
Another nice looking highrise in Vancouver. 

P.s Can A moderator move this thread to the appropiate sub-forum?


----------



## Victoria123

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Hi, I would like to see where development stands at this moment, pictures would be welcome.
> Another nice looking highrise in Vancouver.
> 
> P.s Can A moderator move this thread to the appropiate sub-forum?


Here you go  

From yesterday:

mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Thank you Victoria123, you are A very considerate person. kay:


----------



## Eric Offereins

This is a very nice project. I like the cencept of different facades with that split in the side of the tower.


----------



## Victoria123

Here are the renderings for the office portion.


----------



## Victoria123

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Victoria123

Podium.

















Jimbo604, SSP


----------



## Victoria123

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=903


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=186101&page=47


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=186101&page=49


----------



## Victoria123

This is one deep pit.









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=186101&page=49


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=186101&page=51


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=186101&page=51


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=7832928#post7832928


----------



## Victoria123

From Quorum Group twitter today:









https://twitter.com/TheQuorumGroup


----------



## Victoria123

Slow, but still moving...









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=7873767#post7873767


----------



## Victoria123

https://twitter.com/TheQuorumGroup


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=186101&page=54


----------



## Victoria123

Moving extremely slow... 









https://twitter.com/TheQuorumGroup


----------



## Yellow Fever

*VANCOUVER | Burrard Place | 168m | 550ft | 59 fl | 56m | 184ft | 13 fl | U/C*

Construction is well underway on Burrard Place, a $500-million, three-tower, mixed-used development on the northeast corner of Burrard Street and Drake Street in downtown Vancouver.

This includes today’s groundbreaking of the project’s next phase – ‘The Offices’ at 1280 Burrard Street – a 13-storey, 184-ft-tall building with 150,000 sq. ft. of AAA office space.

According to local developer Reliance Properties, with a scheduled completion date of early-2020, the LEED Gold office development will be the first major office building scheduled to be complete in the next cycle of office development.

The office building is the last commercial development designed by late architect Bing Thom and geared specifically for tech companies.





















































































http://dailyhive.com/vancouver/the-offices-burrard-place-downtown-vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9294 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9296 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9302 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9304 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

more renders...

20160113_085915 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20160113_085942 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



Condo site





































https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...roperties-ibi-group.22026/page-4#post-1392892


----------



## Hudson11

it doesn't do much to stray from the glass tower stereotype of Vancouver, but it looks cool.


----------



## Yellow Fever

The office site.




























https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...168m-54s-reliance-properties-ibi-group.22026/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Condo site.

IMG_3703 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3705 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3718 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3720 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3722 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Office site.

IMG_3714 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

.IMG_3711 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

0IMG_3708 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96

08/01/19




































































































Posted by mcminsen


----------



## Yellow Fever

Condo site


IMG_5247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5245 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5243 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The office tower site.

IMG_5242 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5233 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96

by mcminsen


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9770 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9766 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9748 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9745 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9739 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The office tower site

IMG_9764 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9762 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9756 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9751 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9750 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9761 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1124 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The office site

IMG_1141 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_4704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4709 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4710 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4713 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4745 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## redcode

Mar 10

Vancouver is beautiful. by Rob Moses, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/22

Lions Gate Bridge (2021) by David Laughlin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Unit 13 1263 W 8th Avenue Vancouver-35 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 13:*

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kYt2nH


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407891378684653579


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 28:*

The Best Of Days by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Stunning views from the penthouse of Vancouver's third tallest tower*








Stunning views from the penthouse of Vancouver's third tallest tower (PHOTOS, VIDEOS) | Urbanized


Construction on One Burrard Place, the third tallest building in Vancouver, is nearing its completion date in late 2021.




dailyhive.com

































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416121064799703042


----------



## Elster

The view from the penthouse somehow make Vancouver looks like Hong Kong of the Northwest.


----------



## hkskyline

A bit of information on One and Two Burrard Place's sales.

*Downtown Vancouver condo market shows signs of life*








Downtown Vancouver condo market shows signs of life


The recent sale of 100 units at 2 Burrard Place might be the sign developers have been searching for after four dark years of cancelled and delayed downtown Vancouver presale launches. Developers and industry experts are hoping the long-frozen downtown




renx.ca


----------



## redcode

Jul 19

Vancouver Cityscape at Night by Ken G. Stewart, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Quite a lot of buzz lately as 2 Burrard Place recently went on sale (1 Burrard Place has been sold out) :


----------



## redcode

Jul 22

Vancouver&#x27;s blue hour by Carol Nixon, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

7/27

Summer Evening Vancouver style by Richard Jack, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/4

2516 Courtenay Street Vancouver-84 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------

